# Baby pigeon laid a egg!



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Cocoa, hatched mid-April this year, so not yet four months old,took up with my two year old pigeon a few weeks back, they built a nest, I saw them mating but assumed she was too young and must just be copying my other pair.That pair have raised babies several times.

Imagine my surprise when Cocoa laid an egg tonight! (very tiny one)

Is that rare in such a young hen?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That is young, but it is possible.*


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

they can become mature at 4 months. i would take the eggs and give fake ones, she is too young to raise babies.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

horseart4u said:


> they can become mature at 4 months. i would take the eggs and give fake ones, she is too young to raise babies.


I agree with you to have them replaced with fake ones or boil them and put them back. My pigeons laid eggs at 4 months too.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Thank you for replies, I am keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## birdofthegauntlet (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow! That is odd...


----------

